# Question about "make fetch-recursive"



## ejr2122 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I have mounted an external storage device that the entire ports tree is being downloaded to as I'm typing this.

I'd like to use the make fetch-recursive command to install the emulators/virtualbox-ose port after configuring it to run without X11. (Once the ports tree finished downloading).

What directory should I run this make fetch-recursive command in?

Sorry, I'm a FreeBSD newbie. Just starting with The FreeBSD Handbook Vol. 1 User Guide via the FreeBSD Mall. The closest thing I've ever seen to this FreeBSD port system is the Slackware 14 ports / package system. Definitely looking forward to learning more about FreeBSD and it seems like a promising OS.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 23, 2013)

fetch-recursive does not build the port, it just downloads all the distfiles needed by the port and everything it depends on.

All port Makefile targets are used in the directory for a particular port.  In this case:


```
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose
# make config
# make fetch-recursive
# make install clean
```

Please see the Handbook packages and ports chapter for the most current information on ports.  The ports(7) man page is helpful in describing the targets and what they do.


----------

